# Lapierre Zesty TR 529 Tuning



## Maniac2k9 (1. August 2014)

Hallo 

ich bekomme bald ein Lapierre TR 529 

http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/mtb-all-mountain-trail-zesty-tr/zesty-tr-529

Da ich noch noch Geld für Tuning übrig habe, wäre meine frage was sinnvoll wäre (eig. muss man wahrscheinlich nix verändern, aber MANN muss immer was tunen )

Ich würde eine verstellbare Sattelstütze event. Rockshox Reverb (Welche ist da zu empfehlen?), und die Trigger plus Umwerfen in Shimano XT dran machen.

Oder gibt es eventuell bessere/andere Möglichkeiten?

Wäre dankbar für eure Tips


----------



## saschakiefer (1. August 2014)

Versenkbare Sattelstütze würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen. Wenn du die mal hattest magst du sie nie wieder hergeben. Ich habe ne Reverb Stealth und bin hochzufrieden.

Ich habe mir noch einen Laufradsatz bauen lassen. Ich hätte nie gedacht welchen positiven Effekt das hat. Super leicht und stabil und die rollen und rollen und rollen (und tubeless finde ich auch ganz nett)

Beim Antrieb habe ich auf SRAM 1x11 umgerüstet. Super genial, nie wieder Gedanken um die vorderen Blätter machen müssen. Ich find's klasse.

Bei den Bremsen habe ich die Avid Trail 7. Da kann ich aber nicht so genau sagen, wie die im Vergleich zu der Original verbauten ist. Wollte die nur haben, da ich die an allen Bikes dran habe, wegen Teilen und so...

Ich habe auch noch Dämpfer und Gabel (Monarch Plus und Pike) drauf gemacht. habe aber das 427 als Enduro Bike mit 160mm. Ist für dich am AM wahrscheinlich nicht so interessant.

Hoffe da sind ein paar Anregungen dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

